# Building a ceiling dome



## dvogt (Jul 8, 2005)

My wife wanted me to put a ceiling dome in the baby room so we could hang a chandelier from our 8ft ceilings. I couldn't believe the price of the pre-fab domes (up to $1k on some websites) and couldn't find any instructions for building one from scratch so I went ahead and built one using about $50 worth of stuff from Home Depot. I did a little write up about it and though someone here might get a kick out of it.

http://www.kondra.com/dome/dome.html


----------



## djrussell (Jun 23, 2009)

fancy-schmancy. good job.


----------

